
Show HN: Txtodo – a day-to-day todo list for coronavirus quarantine - figbert
https://txtodo.app/
======
codingninjas
How's building on SWIFT UI? We will be using it for the first time for a
client.

~~~
figbert
TLDR: I like it.

Working with SwiftUI is fantastic – I always had trouble getting the
storyboards to work properly (not really a nocode guy). The rapid changes and
control over _every detail_ that SwiftUI provides, while at the same time
managing the things you don't need to handle yourself (such as with the Spacer
struct), is really a big step in the right direction for Apple.

With that said, there's still a lot to be done – it doesn't totally feel
finished. When you run into these missing bits – like a loading indicator –
you have to write wrappers around UIKit components.

